# Flyfishing fun is where you make it; urban fishing



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Sunday the boys & I were itching to fish but mom had us to church early and the afternoon was time to decorate for Christmas. With little time we decided to try local urban waters, White Oak Bayou off Little York:










Not much for the wilderness experience but the small to almost good size bass were ready and willing:


















Dad even caught this nice 'bayou bonefish", honestly the dude was quite the fight on a 5wt.










We caught probably 12 bass from 6" to 13", lost a very good size channel cat and landed this carp. All in about 1.5-2 hours. #6 Green Sparkle Wooley Boogers were the medicine on 5& 6wt outfits. Moral is there's decent darn fun fishing close if you want it.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Golden & I fish that area quite often. There's a fair few bass, perch & even the occasional tilapia to be caught in there. Green woolly buggers do seem to be the preferred fly.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd say you have the right idea. Keep looking around you'll be suprised. I watched Wormdrowner slam out in less than an hour not far from there. Bass Perch, Talapia (really).
Here's his bass.








He can throw some good tight loops too!








Talipia from the bayou!








If you see a spot like this throw to it!








Another nice spot REALLY NICE!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

thats one pig of a carp nice job and report..


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Right on Pete! I bet if you got an Aggie hat you would catch even more and bigger fish! LOL


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job Pete. There's a lot of great fishing around the bayous in Houston.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Right on! I know that carp had to be a lot of fun. Fish are where you find them. Way to go.


----------



## miller2013 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like a fun day. I do agree though, would have caught more with an Aggie hat!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Now, if they would only stock Peacock Bass, like in the canals of Miami....We'd never go to the bay. Ha Well done. rich


----------

